# banana-republic.gr



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

Το νέο project Κούλογλου-ΡΧΣ στο διαδίκτυο εδώ. Ακόμα στα νηπιακά του βήματα βέβαια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

Ελπίζω να μη θεωρηθεί ότι προωθούμε τον Κούλογλου (ή το Lifo), αλλά ξεκίνησε συνεργασία και με το γνωστό περιοδικό. Το πρώτο του άρθρο (θα αρέσει στους αντικυβερνητικούς) εδώ:

http://www.lifo.gr/content/i114/x6/1209.html

Στο ίδιο τεύχος και απολαυστικός πιτσιρίκος:

http://www.lifo.gr/content/i114/x6/1212.html


----------



## Inertia (Jun 6, 2008)

*δηλαδή;*


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 6, 2008)

Άμα άρχισε συνεργασία με το σκουπιδαριό, ζήτω που καήκαμε...


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Άμα άρχισε συνεργασία με το σκουπιδαριό, ζήτω που καήκαμε...


Τι να κάνουμε, Ζεφ; Τι λεφτά να πληρώσει η Μαρξιστική Φωνή;


----------



## stathis (Jun 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τι να κάνουμε, Ζεφ; Τι λεφτά να πληρώσει η Μαρξιστική Φωνή;


Άσε που δεν θα έβρισκε εύκολα θέση να παρκάρει το Λέξους κάτω από τα γραφεία της Μαρξιστικής Φωνής.


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

stathis said:


> Άσε που δεν θα έβρισκε εύκολα θέση να παρκάρει το Λέξους κάτω από τα γραφεία της Μαρξιστικής Φωνής.



Αλήθεια έχει Λέξους; Ας είναι υβριδική τουλάχιστον...


----------



## stathis (Jun 6, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει (δεν θα με ενοχλούσε αν είχε), ξέρω ότι έχει κάνει σχετική διαφήμιση (έντυπη). Είχε τιμωρηθεί μάλιστα από το πειθαρχικό της ΕΣΗΕΑ, γιατί απαγορεύεται, λέει, οι δημοσιογράφοι να κάνουν διαφημίσεις.


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

Α, είχαν κράξει και τον Νανόπουλο που διαφήμιζε τα υβριδικά της Λέξους...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2008)

Λέξους H; Αμάν πια μ' αυτούς τους υβριδικούς βενζινογαργαντούες! Μόνο καλό στο περιβάλλον δεν κάνουν τα υβριδικά SUV (δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε που η Saab στην τελευταία της διαφήμιση λέει ότι το, υπέροχο και ταχύτατο, νέο μοντέλο της καίει λιγότερο "από τα υβριδικά SUVs").
Hybrids or Hype-brids? 'Green' Guzzlers
How SUVs screwed up the idea of hybrids


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη - ως πεζή από άποψη κι από συνήθεια - ΟΛΑ τα αυτοκίνητα κάνουν κακό στο περιβάλλον.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά τα υβριδικά SUV είναι σαν τα light τσιγάρα - αυταπατάσαι ότι δεν γίνεται ζημιά. Άσε που σου δίνουν κι εύσημα ως ατόμου με οικολογική συνείδηση.


----------

